# motor uses



## Bonesnberries (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey people,
Its been a while since I posted but the obsession has surfaced. 

Here's the Q.

A buddy hooked me up with 4 motors. 1/20 HP 1550 rpm 115v.
They seem to be used in refrigeration, sometimes lab mixers, fans.

Any ideas for something like this?

I used a washing machine motor with an offset weight to make a palsying robot ghoul dialed in with a dimmer. Not a proper potentiometer.

axeworthy - would be one answer... any others?

thanks


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Those motors are very fast you have to be careful with that kind of speed. Maybe a merry go round with a speed reducing section to a friction drive.


----------

